# Jean Guyot (1512-1588)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Was a Franco-Flemish, classical composer, who is more so notorieous for is song genra, but what about is sacred music: missa , motets ect...

What is available can someone elaborated more on him than me, please, danke sheun :tiphat:

p.s i check on itune furthermore and found a n album of sacred music called: Guyot Te Deum laudamus. Nice stuff really hail cinquencento ensemble.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

With so many exceptional, new early music vocal ensembles emerging over the past two decades, it seems that every year or two one of them introduces us to the music of yet another forgotten or lesser known master of the Late Medieval or Early Renaissance periods (such as Firminus Caron & Guillaume Faugues--thanks to The Sound & the Fury, or to the complete works of Johannes Ciconia--thanks to Diabolus in Musica & La Morra, etc.) or to composers of the post-Josquin Desprez Franco Flemish era, who have been unjustly forgotten or neglected.

The last discovery I made of a new (to me) composer of the Josquin era was via Cut Circle's recording of the sacred music of Marbrianus de Orto, whose music I found to be on the same sublime level as Josquin's. Before discovering Orto, it was Jacobus Vaet, Philippe Rogier, Jacquet of Mantua or Jachet de Mantoue, and looking further back, the music of Jean Mouton, Antoine Brumel, Jean Richafort, etc.. Evidently, there are a great many remarkable composers of the Franco-Flemish period whose music has yet to be adequately explored & recorded.

The music of Jean Guyot was another such discovery--thanks to the group Cinquecento, who I'd count among the handful of finest groups today. So far they've recorded two CDs of Guyot's surviving music, one of his six chansons or secular music (coupled with chansons by De Monte, Vaet, & Regnart):https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JM29Q9I/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1, and a second CD of his sacred music, for which Guyot was best known during his lifetime, as he was a priest: https://www.amazon.com/Guyot-laudam...rd_wg=P1Tld&psc=1&refRID=XA9398C2H42CD05C5HRW

Here's a glowing review of Cinquecento's recording of Guyot's sacred music from the Early Music Review:

http://earlymusicreview.com/jean-guyot-te-deum-laudamus/


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the introduction. The only thing I know about Guyot is that he was sometimes called Casteleti. Well, at least I know _something_ about him.


----------

